# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Will any of these plants work with my vivarium?

## MeTree

Hey guys. I am needed to get another Brom (my last one died along with 1 or 2 other plants). My vivarium is really a little bit bare, because some of the plants I guess didn't take root properly and died. Some are growing back, but I was looking for ideas for new plants. I was wanting to add on anyways.

I looked up a list of vivarium plants that are compatible with Dart Frogs. I was wondering if I could get suggestions or tips with a list of plants that caught my eye. Basically if they will work in my tank. 

I have my 30g vivarium (30g tall), with 2 12" fixtures (I think Exo-Terra). The layers are LECA with water on the bottom, a screen, then about 2 inches of Cocofiber, and some ABG (I think) mix on top, mixed in with cocofiber in places. I have 3 unused pot spots available in the background, but I can't find any bio-degredable pots. Right now I have 1 tinc (a Cobalt), but hopefully I will be getting another one in the very near future.

Here is the list of plants. I don't want anything that will be harmful in for my frogs, or that will outgrow the tank on a regular basis (super fast growing huge plant). Any suggestions or known special planting requirements would be greatly appreciated!

The list;
Pilularia globulifera


Piper sylvaticum


Gloxinella lindeniana


Pearcea abunda


Peperomia angulata


Scindapsus pictus argyraeus "Satin Pothos"


Fittonia verschafeldtii var. argyroneura


Pellionia pulchra


Vriesea splendens


Creeping Fig - Ficus pumila

(all pictures come from Black Jungle)

----------


## Frog Mom

I don't have dart frogs, but I have to say that the pothos plants have been the hardiest ones for standing up to my pacific chorus frogs' abuse. The first plant I put in the vivarium was a pothos, and it's still alive. I'm constantly switching out the other plants I've tried putting in there. I'm planning on getting another pothos for the viv and forgetting about trying other plants.

----------


## Frog Mom

I wanted to add that the pothos tends to grow at a fast rate, but I just pinch off any growth that's out of control and it does fine.

----------


## MeTree

Yes, I've heard it also. Out of all my plants, my potho is the one that has really taken off over the last few months. They are very hardy, and I hope to add afew more.

Anyone have any ideas for good species of pothos, on top of my prior list? Thanks!

----------


## J Teezy

how are you planting your broms?  Are we talking Neos?  if you are putting them in pots you want to just barely put the heel in the soil, and not deep in.  You won't it deep because it will constantly be wet the deeper you plant it.  Use some bbq skewers to hold in in place until it develops some roots in the soil to anchor itself.  Usually people use 2" net pots when they plant in the background.  Most plants for vivs you put in those roots will do fine and don't need to be moved to bigger pots.  Some will just grow their roots to where they actually come out of the pot and start adhering to the background itself.

----------

